
Official Google Blog: Using data to fight webspam - lurkage
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/06/using-data-to-fight-webspam.html
======
simonw
"This post is the latest in an ongoing series about how we harness the data we
collect to improve our products and services for our users." - makes it look
like a PR initiative to help counter arguments from privacy advocates that
Google should be destroying or anonymizing their log files. Still an
interesting read though.

